# Updating a fascinate NOT OTA



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey all, I have a Fascinate that I got for my son to play games on to keep him off of my phone all the time. I got the phone cheap because it has a bad ESN (previous owner did not pay her bill). The Fascinate is currently running Eclair and as far as I can tell, it will not let me take OTA updates over wifi. My question to you fine gentlemen is, what do you recommend that I upgrade the OS to? Are there any Gingerbread leaks for the Fascinate yet that I can side load? Or is there a ROM that would be nice and stable for such a simple purpose?

I am typically a Droid X guy and I consider myself a moderate user. I am familiar with rooting, SBFing, flashing ROMs, etc. I dont know much about such things on the Fascinate tho.

Thank you for any help that you can give.

-D


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I would recommend CommRom 2.0. It's a TW based ROM, but is incredibly smooth, and I believe you'll need to ODIN to EC01 or ED01 to flash it.

Here's the XDA link
http://kan.gd/q8v


----------



## HardcorePooka (Jun 23, 2011)

Honestly, if he's just going to be using it to play games and whatnot... I'd suggest CM7. It's available over here. The few issues that there are(no notifications while the phone is in deep sleep and some sensor issues) wouldn't affect what you want to use it for at all.


----------



## Joe007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Drone what did you end up using? The OMGFG is pretty good too vs. cm7.


----------



## chuban7 (Jun 30, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=790004 follow this first 
three finger into cwm and then wipe data/cache/dalvik 
flash this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1150045 MIUI 1.7.22
then http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171948 Glitch Kernel


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Some games use the sensors though, so until they get it worked out (unless they have by now) I'd go VGB or CM7 over OMGB. For that reason only...

Games like abduction, speedx, paper plane, stuff along that line just don't work without the accelerometer...

... .-- -.- .--. . .----. -..


----------

